

Did Facebook "grow the beard" when they added Photos? - siruva07
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/GrowingTheBeard

======
Jun8
This particular post was OK, but the site itself is amazing, it's got so much
good TV writing info! I didn't know such a thing existed.

